# Smoked Turkey Breasts the night before Thanksgiving HELP~



## srs2782

Hey all,

 Ok so here is my plan and i need some advice. I am going to smoke a turkey breast to take to my familys thanksgiving dinner. I am going to be smoking it the night before. What I need is some tips tricks and advice on keeping it moist and fresh. I know its going to have to cook on the smoker then i will have to pull it off and put it in the fridge over night then take it over to my family dinner and reheat it with out killing it.I guess what i am asking is the best method to keep it the best possible piece of meat. I dont want it to dry out or over cook during the reheat. Any advice will be great to feel free to let me know about ideas everyone has.


----------



## smokingnd

I did a whole turkey last year the day before then took it to the family, I cut the meat off the bone and reheated in the oven at about 275* I think in a pan, covered and a little bit of the drippings.  I hope this helps, I dont have a lot of experience with re-heating, so maybe I just got lucky last year.


----------



## richoso1

First of, welcome to the SMF. When you have a chance, introduce yourself and tell us a little about your smoker and any other equipment. It may help use if you ever have a problem in the future.

Secondly, I would consider tightly wrapping the breast in double foil, and be sure to have some liquid in the foil when you warm it up. I'm sure others will have similar ways or even better ways to warm up the turkey meat. Personally, I've never had to take it ant further than from the kitchen counter to the table. It';s all good my friend.


----------



## rbranstner

I am doing the same thing as you but I am keeping my birds whole. I am smoking around 10 birds for different people this weekend so they can have them for Thanksgiving next week. I will brine the birds and possible inject it then cook it until it reaches around 165. I will then cool them and possible freeze them again since it will be almost a week until they are reheated. But on Thanksgiving day they will take the thawed bird and put some chicken stock or water in a pan then put one of those tray's that keeps the bird up and out of the juice then cover in foil. This will keep the bird nice and juicy while reheating. I am also thinking about possible injecting the birds after they are smoked right before I give them to the people. A few people suggested this as it will give some extra moisture in the bird for when they are reheating them.


----------



## beer-b-q

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE


----------



## northern greenhorn

First of all, welcome to SMF, and this here is top notch advice...


rbranstner said:


> I am doing the same thing as you but I am keeping my birds whole. I am smoking around 10 birds for different people this weekend so they can have them for Thanksgiving next week. I will brine the birds and possible inject it then cook it until it reaches around 165. I will then cool them and possible freeze them again since it will be almost a week until they are reheated. But on Thanksgiving day they will take the thawed bird and put some chicken stock or water in a pan then put one of those tray's that keeps the bird up and out of the juice then cover in foil. This will keep the bird nice and juicy while reheating. I am also thinking about possible injecting the birds after they are smoked right before I give them to the people. A few people suggested this as it will give some extra moisture in the bird for when they are reheating them.


remember... brine your bird


----------



## bmudd14474

Welcome to SMF. Sounds like you have received some good advise from folks on this issue.


----------



## eman

rbranstner said:


> I am doing the same thing as you but I am keeping my birds whole. I am smoking around 10 birds for different people this weekend so they can have them for Thanksgiving next week. I will brine the birds and possible inject it then cook it until it reaches around 165. I will then cool them and possible freeze them again since it will be almost a week until they are reheated. But on Thanksgiving day they will take the thawed bird and put some chicken stock or water in a pan then put one of those tray's that keeps the bird up and out of the juice then cover in foil. This will keep the bird nice and juicy while reheating. I am also thinking about possible injecting the birds after they are smoked right before I give them to the people. A few people suggested this as it will give some extra moisture in the bird for when they are reheating them.


That's how i reheat most everything. Broiler pan w/ water in the bottom meat on the top rack.  foil and seal around the edges.

I have found that this( imo) works better on the stove top than the oven for smaller cuts as it just heats w/ steam and not the heat from the oven.


----------



## srs2782

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!!! Its always nice to hear from people who are as passionate about a hobby like myself. For introductions, my names Sean I'm 28 Buffalo Ny I am relatively new to the smoking world just got my first rig about a year ago. Its nothing to elaborate i think its a BBQ Pro. Its an offset smoker decent size for me to start and learn the craft. I went with this model because its made from good gauged steel some of the entry level smokers i found were kinda flimsy.Some of my other passions outside of friends and family are home brewing. That has consumed alot of my free time for the past few years. I am a huge Notre Dame football fan love music and general good times.


----------



## mballi3011

First off Welcome SRS to SMF. You'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are alot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too. So if you need sign up for the E-Course it's free and it will give you the basics of smoking and some good methods to use also. So the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you. Now for your turkey delimma I would smoke the bird and then re-heat using steamer pot. To me it adds moisture and even enhances the smokey flavor.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## deannc

Welcome aboard!  Sounds like a couple of great hobbies, brewing and smoking!


----------



## meateater

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## srs2782

what exactly is a "QVIEW"?


----------



## northern greenhorn

Pictures taken of your smoking endeavors, there's a saying around here.." no pics, and it didn't happen", you just upload your pics on your post, maybe share a recipe or 2, it gives us fellow smokers some other ideas to try, and it makes us drool all over the keyboard


----------



## srs2782

ok so i got a thought wonder if anyone has done this what if after my brine i season up my turkey breast then cover it with raw bacon then smoke with the bacon on top infusing all that bacon fat and flavor into the bird. Any PROS and CONS welcomed!!


----------

